# New Mexico TNC Bill Leaves Drivers In Gap Insurance Catch 22



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*New Mexico House panel OKs Uber, Lyft regulation bill*
http://www.abqjournal.com/546715/north/new-mexico-house-panel-eyes-regulating-uber-lyft.html


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

HOUSE BILL 272

52nd legislature - STATE OF NEW MEXICO - first session, 2015

INTRODUCED BY
Monica Youngblood (@MonYoungblood Twitter)
and Phil A. Griego
http://www.nmlegis.gov/Sessions/15 Regular/bills/house/HB0272.html


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Gap Insurance*

SECTION 10. [NEW MATERIAL] INSURANCE.--

A. After July 1, 2015, transportation network companies and transportation network company drivers shall comply with the Mandatory Financial Responsibility Act.

B. The following automobile liability insurance requirements shall apply during the time that a transportation network company driver is logged into the transportation network company's digital network and available to receive requests for transportation but is not providing transportation network company services:

(1) insurance that meets at least the minimum coverage requirements of Section 66-5-208 NMSA 1978; and

 (2) insurance in the amounts required in Paragraph (1) of this subsection shall be maintained by a transportation network company and provide coverage *in the event *that a participating transportation network company driver's own automobile liability policy excludes coverage according to its policy terms or does not provide coverage of at least the limits required in Paragraph (1) of this subsection.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> SECTION 16. [NEW MATERIAL] *NO CASH TIPS.*--The transportation network company shall adopt a policy prohibiting solicitation or acceptance of cash payments from passengers and notify transportation network company drivers of such policy. Transportation network company drivers shall not solicit or accept cash payments from passengers. Any payment for transportation network company services shall be made only electronically using the transportation network company's digital network or software application.


Awwww! Damn! Wth? Well, that's one to shut it down I suppose!


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> SECTION 16. [NEW MATERIAL] *NO CASH TIPS.*--The transportation network company shall adopt a policy prohibiting solicitation or acceptance of cash payments from passengers and notify transportation network company drivers of such policy. Transportation network company drivers shall not solicit or accept cash payments from passengers. Any payment for transportation network company services shall be made only electronically using the transportation network company's digital network or software application.


What's up with that ?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The Bill should *require TNCs to provide Gap Insurance coverage,* so that they can safely operate without the threat of their personal car insurance policies being cancelled.
Colorado's TNC Bill requires Gap Insurance coverage, and Uber called it #RegsDoneRight








And recently enacted Virginia TNC Law also requires TNCs to provide Gap Insurance coverage to Drivers
*Text of Virginia TNC Laws*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I have been hoping for a new Idiocracy movie, I now realize I've been watching it for the last 2 years!!


----------



## Ez-Russ (Oct 31, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> SECTION 16. [NEW MATERIAL] *NO CASH TIPS.*--The transportation network company shall adopt a policy prohibiting solicitation or acceptance of cash payments from passengers and notify transportation network company drivers of such policy. Transportation network company drivers shall not solicit or accept cash payments from passengers. Any payment for transportation network company services shall be made only electronically using the transportation network company's digital network or software application.


This is for actual payment for the ride. Tip is a seperate issue. How the hell can anyone stop someone from tipping. Common sense please.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ez-Russ said:


> This is for actual payment for the ride. Tip is a seperate issue. How the hell can anyone stop someone from tipping. Common sense please.


I agree here, I think they meant to keep drivers from accepting cash fares. Like a lot of bills it is poorly written.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Actual Bill language:
> 
> Reading comprehension, please!
> 
> ...


I saw the "no tips" but I think sec 15 only refers to the actual hail of (summoning of) driver and sec 16 is the actual payment of the ride. It doesn't mention "tips" anywhere in the body of the section.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> SECTION 16. [NEW MATERIAL] *NO CASH TIPS.*--The transportation network company shall adopt a policy prohibiting solicitation or acceptance of cash payments from passengers and notify transportation network company drivers of such policy. Transportation network company drivers shall not solicit or accept cash payments from passengers. Any payment for transportation network company services shall be made only electronically using the transportation network company's digital network or software application.


WTF? Does somebody in the House Transportation and Public Works Committee work for Uber?


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> SECTION 16. [NEW MATERIAL] *NO CASH TIPS.*--The transportation network company shall adopt a policy prohibiting solicitation or acceptance of cash payments from passengers and notify transportation network company drivers of such policy. Transportation network company drivers shall not solicit or accept cash payments from passengers. Any payment for transportation network company services shall be made only electronically using the transportation network company's digital network or software application.


This is what happens when there is not anybody in the process that represents the drivers. And, these types of regulations will keep the Ride-Hail Services in control and able to say that on the average we make so much in tips that they can drop rates even further. We are screwed, we needed somebody involved in this process to look out for driver interests. I guess my idea has run out of time, Travis wins . . .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Its just another nail in the coffen towards the cashless society. Of course Uber is on board with that.

All in the name of protecting the driver cause they carry no cash. Where in the f is that rolling on the floor smiley?

Maybe I shouldn't be laughing. Getty Lee's lyric comes to mind. "Conform or be cast out", comes to mind. From New World Man. May as well changed man to order.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> WTF? Does somebody in the House Transportation and Public Works Committee work for Uber?


Ah, yeah. All politico types who need campaign donations. Irony is that the very same people prohibiting tips for a job well done they themselves could never live the lavish lifestyles they are undeserving of if it wasn't for tips.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> SECTION 16. [NEW MATERIAL] *NO CASH TIPS.*--The transportation network company shall adopt a policy prohibiting solicitation or acceptance of cash payments from passengers and notify transportation network company drivers of such policy. Transportation network company drivers shall not solicit or accept cash payments from passengers. Any payment for transportation network company services shall be made only electronically using the transportation network company's digital network or software application.


That seems to be an illegal reg. Cash states on it "legal tender for all debts public and private", I believe that the US Code mandates that federal reserve notes must be accepted forms of payment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

Who gives a damn about New Mexico. Ever been there? Roughly 17 people per square mile. Unless they're giving special rates for Gila Monsters and tumbleweed ... not a factor what they do. 


chi1cabby said:


> New Mexico House panel OKs Uber, Lyft regulation bill


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Who gives a damn about New Mexico. Ever been there?


No. But I liked Breaking Bad.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

mike888 said:


> Who gives a damn about New Mexico. Ever been there? Roughly 17 people per square mile. Unless they're giving special rates for Gila Monsters and tumbleweed ... not a factor what they do.


 I'm still getting 1.30/mile so go drive your Uber shit mobile into the trash for your mere pittance


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> I'm still getting 1.30/mile so go drive your Uber shit mobile into the trash for your mere pittance..


Whoa...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

Driveronedge said:


> I'm still getting 1.30/mile so go drive your Uber shit mobile into the trash for your mere pittance. Prick.











I don't see much enchantment getting through. Let me rephrase before you have a heart attack.

Just because one state (any state) proposes or enacts regulations on ride-share, doesn't necessarily mean that it is a national trend.

The population density of your state is 45th of 50. That's all.

You'll get used to the cutting humor of this site one day, I hope, and learn to embrace it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

mike888 said:


> View attachment 5682
> 
> I don't see much enchantment getting through. Let me rephrase before you have a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Careful... I'm pretty sure he sells a blue colored crystal meth.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

mike888 said:


> View attachment 5682
> 
> I don't see much enchantment getting through. Let me rephrase before you have a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Yeah well smartass, this forum is not just for you. And you'll get used to being called out by me for being a ****ing arrogant jerk.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Careful... I'm pretty sure he sells a blue colored crystal meth.


He is a SHE. And SHE isn't taking crap from Travis or the dickweed above.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

Driveronedge said:


> He is a SHE. And SHE isn't taking crap from Travis or the dickweed above.


That explains everything.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

mike888 said:


> That explains everything.


**** off.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey Mike888 you should start caring about NM. Just got a tidbit from a Commissioners office saying that this will Bill will not go through as is and if the shenanigans don't stop it's never going to be a bill that's heard much less passed. A very powerful person in the state is poised to give Uber a serious run for their money. So while all of you who are regulated get the shaft, NM will lead the way in being the Boss.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

observer said:


> I agree here, I think they meant to keep drivers from accepting cash fares. Like a lot of bills it is poorly written.


Sorry I didn't go back to carefully reread the bill. You were right! Section 16 clearly deals with "No Cash Trips", and "No Cash Tips" is a typo. 
I will delete my posts on the tips portion of this Bill. @uberpeople.net can we please move the thread to Insurance Sub Forum.
Thanx!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Sorry I didn't go back to carefully reread the bill. You were right! Section 16 clearly deals with "No Cash Trips", and "No Cash Tips" is a typo.
> I will delete my posts on the tips portion of this Bill. @uberpeople.net can we please move the thread to Insurance Sub Forum.
> Thanx!


Aaah ok, that makes more sense, I figured if they mentioned tips in the heading it should be somewhere in the body.

Thanks for clarifying it for us.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Ridesharing delivers safety and opportunity*
By Steve Thompson / General Manager, Uber 
*http://www.abqjournal.com/557394/opinion/ridesharing-delivers-safety-and-opportunity.html*

HT to @Driveronedge


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

I think that part has changed.....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber/Lyft bill's demise means 'uncertainty' for two's future in New Mexico*
Dan Mayfield
http://m.bizjournals.com/albuquerqu...demise-means-uncertainty-for-twos.html?r=full


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol. I guess their reputation is catching up to them...


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Of course the few comments are from paid lobbyists or people who never considered that a "jobs" Bill is actually supposed to provide JOBS. It would be really great if other people would comment on their Facebook at: https://m.facebook.com/AlbuquerqueBusinessFirst you'll have to scroll down a few to find the post. I included a link to Uberpeople


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Senate committee walkout kills bill legalizing ride-service companies*
*http://www.lcsun-news.com/las_cruce...ee-walkout-kills-bill-legalizing-ride-service*


----------



## UberBobby (May 5, 2015)

I wasn't sure this discussion fit the PRC ruling or not.... https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-mexico-prc-ruling-albuquerque-las-cruces-santa-fe.19290/


----------

